# QUESTION: My 2010 Nissan Rogue makes a grinding noise when turning



## hallsus64 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi,
I bought a 2010 Nissan Rogue last year (July 2020). 
It has 172,000 miles.
Its Automatic.
It makes a grinding noise when turning, left or right.
I don't know much about cars but I learned from my father to purchase a service & repair manual.
After browsing the manual I believe the noise is either the Suspension Bushings are worn or the Loser Control Arms need replacing. 
*QUESTION IS:* Where is the best place I should get a repair estimate in the Los Angeles, California area?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a problem in the power steering rack. Make sure the fluid level in the power steering reservoir is at the proper level. Your best bet is to go to a Nissan dealership for a repair estimate.


----------



## Tiredofproblems (Sep 2, 2021)

rogoman said:


> Could be a problem in the power steering rack. Make sure the fluid level in the power steering reservoir is at the proper level. Your best bet is to go to a Nissan dealership for a repair estimate.


Bearings or brakes.


----------

